# My Frist Omega Seen In A Shop To Day And Put It On Hold



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi my frist omega the dial says omega and has the logo two and under it says non magentic has plain hands no lum military type dial with sub dial, not mint bot nice bit of age to it imho. got the shop to take the back off for me only a quick look got some numbers 10101072 on movement and 2224 on back case looks to me like it may have 265 movement in it but had no lop with me was not looking for any more watches but i do not have a omega yet and never had one any got any info on these watches for me and thay well made ect .i have put it on hold so i can find some info make sure i am not paying to much and if thay are good watches i know there is no photos of it but there will be if i get its had a sevice thank you for any info you can give me woody77.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

A picture would help. Also spread these around in the text for better readbility: ......,,,,,,, shift shift shift etc. :smartass:

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Dates to 44-47 ish

Look here for an article about a restoration on a 265 http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?t=40971


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi my frist omega the dial says omega and has the logo two and under it says non magentic has plain hands no lum military type dial with sub dial.
> 
> not mint bot nice bit of age to it imho, got the shop to take the back off for me only a quick look got some numbers 10101072 on movement and 2224 on back case looks to me like it may have 265 movement in it but had no lop with me.
> 
> ...


Just google cal 265 and quite a few come up


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That serial number should be around 1944/45, if my memory serves me correctly...


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> Dates to 44-47 ish
> 
> Look here for an article about a restoration on a 265 http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?t=40971


hi thank you i have had a look at that i think the one i am geting is older as it has the siver movement which some siad is the older one i will need to take the back off when i get it but the guy in the shop found it hard to put back on and i am very heavy handed .all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

chris l said:


> That serial number should be around 1944/45, if my memory serves me correctly...


hi thank you very much i did not get a good look at it to see movement calibra of it but the serial was 10101072 thank you very much woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

ketiljo said:


> A picture would help. Also spread these around in the text for better readbility: ......,,,,,,, shift shift shift etc. :smartass:
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Ketil


hi thanks i have not got the watch yet so no photos yet,as four the text as most forum members know by now i think?. i have dyslexia which makes it very hard for me .all the best woody77.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I've got a 260 and it said to date from 1954..


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As above serial no dates it around 1944-47 Look-forward to pics of your first Omega I bet it won't be your last


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi just pick up the the watch and the movement is a 2653t,and i think from the 1940S not had it long but keeping time so far i am told thay are very strong runers and very well made hope you like all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That looks quite nice. :thumbsup:

The serial number does put the movement manufacture date in the '44 to '46 range.

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> That looks quite nice. :thumbsup:
> 
> The serial number does put the movement manufacture date in the '44 to '46 range.
> 
> ...


hi than you very much woody77.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice Woody ,I like it well done enjoy

cheers

Andy


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a beauty woody! I love it!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

MerlinShepherd said:


> It's a beauty woody! I love it!


hi thank you very much woody77. i like it to its my frist omega .


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Very nice watch Woody B)

It looks as though it's about due for a service as the regulator should be pointing to the centre of the advance/retard scale...

Cheers, John


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

If your ever getting Rid Woody give me a shout


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

johnbaz said:


> Very nice watch Woody B)
> 
> It looks as though it's about due for a service as the regulator should be pointing to the centre of the advance/retard scale...
> 
> Cheers, John


hi john thank i was told it had just had a serivce its runing well and keeping good time movement look clean to me all but i am new to this type of watch the best woody77.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Woody that looks very tidy, I think you have got a cracker there


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> If your ever getting Rid Woody give me a shout


hi yes as you have ask me frist you will be frist if i do move it on one day i am keeping at this time. all the best woody77.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely watch Woody, well done.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

GASHEAD said:


> Lovely watch Woody, well done.


hi thank you very much i have seen some your very nice watches up for sale thay have all been very nice all he best woody77.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, a nice find indeed - I would suggest the movement is a 26.5T3 and not as you have read - from the mid 1940s. The dial looks good

Cheers


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

aroma said:


> Yes, a nice find indeed - I would suggest the movement is a 26.5T3 and not as you have read - from the mid 1940s. The dial looks good
> 
> Cheers


hi thank you very much i think you are right very hard to see but i have had a look on the net and thats how thay have shown on there, all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

aroma said:


> Yes, a nice find indeed - I would suggest the movement is a 26.5T3 and not as you have read - from the mid 1940s. The dial looks good
> 
> Cheers


The 26,5 T3 PC was first created in 1941. The serial number places the period of actual manufacture of this particular movement somewhere between 1944 and 1946 (inclusive). Thus, there's no problem with the chronology. 

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> aroma said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a nice find indeed - I would suggest the movement is a 26.5T3 and not as you have read - from the mid 1940s. The dial looks good
> ...


hi william so the watch is 100% right then?. thank you very much for all your help as i am new to these very old watches and buy what i like the look of .this time as it was from a shop and thay put it on hold for me so i could get the info on it very nice of them i think as it had only just come in that day.all the best woody77.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

woody77 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > aroma said:
> ...


The movement may have been built before it was placed in a case and shipped to a dealer to be sold. It is from that period though. Omega will provide an extract of their records of a particular serial number for a fee, but I'm not sure if their records will yield much information on a watch that old.

Later,

William


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


hi thanks agian. all the best woody77.


----------



## Actaurus (Apr 22, 2010)

Woody, that is one hell of a watch and I wish you well to wear it.

Colin


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Actaurus said:


> Woody, that is one hell of a watch and I wish you well to wear it.
> 
> Colin


hi thank you very much colin seems be one that a few mumbers like a bit, i do like the dial a lot ,all the best woody77.


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

That's a classic vintage omega Woody. Over 60 years of history on the wrist, great choice, well done.

Regards

David


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

davidcxn said:


> That's a classic vintage omega Woody. Over 60 years of history on the wrist, great choice, well done.
> 
> Regards
> 
> David


hi thank you very much i think of all the watches i have put on the forum this one that forum members like the most? all the best woody77.


----------

